# Army of the Quarter - Q2 2013



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*APR 2013* 


It's time to reveal the Army of the Quarter for the second quarter of 2013!

First off, what does it take for an army to be awarded as the Army of the Month? This is NOT a painting award, nor is it a fluff reward. It is a consolidation of numerous requirements, spreading across all aspects of the hobby. How is the background of the army? Does the owner have posts establishing fluff or fiction for it? How do the models look? Are their battle reports for the army? As stated, this is a very wide reaching award, that requires the winner to excel in each of these categories.

Where do we look for the Army of the Quarter? While I know there are many users with many posts throughout the site, detailing fluff, battle reports, or project logs, the sole place that we as the moderator team will look is the Army Showcase. For those of you that are unfamiliar with the Army Showcase, it is a place on Heresy for you to highlight your army, be it with videos, links to threads elsewhere on the site, or pictures of your beautifully painted models. As this month's winner illustrates, the Army Showcase in itself can consist almost entirely of links throughout the website. It's a resource that allows you to consolidate everything on your army in one place, so that other users are able to access all aspects of the army that you've spent months or years creating.

*GrimzagGorwazza's
WAAAAAAGGHH Grimzag*










GrimzagGorwazza's WAAAAAAGGHH Grimzag is his Warhammer 40K Orks Army (... if you couldn't guess that by the army name, you need to find a new hobby!) The showcase entry itself is fantastically detailed, complete with great close up pictures of his many, many models and in-depth details of the army's facets, such as combat doctrine and organization. Each unit he's got a photo of in the entry has a brief description, helping bring the whole of the army together into a cohesive story.

A huge congratulations to GrimzagGorwazza for being awarded with *Creed's Commendation* in the second Army of the Quarter. Your detailed paintjobs, backstory, and dedication towards your army show in the Army Showcase entry, and we thank you for sharing the WAAAAAGH! with us. We have a quiz for the winners of the Army of the Quarter, please keep reading to learn more about Grim's WAAAAAAAAGGGHH! 
​


GrimzagGorwazza said:


> _In 100 words or less, describe your army:__
> __Originally waaagh Grimzag started off as a simple speed freak army but over time the addition of units not normally common with the speed freaks has developed it into a multi tribe formation.
> This army basically tells the story of Warboss Grimzag “Spleentear” Gorwazza, starting off as a small speed freak boss during the third war for Armageddon and becoming stronger as more tribes flocked to his banner. That’s what Waaagh Grimzag has become, a massive conglomerate (long words for an ork) of orkyness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Grim!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations Grimzag, really nice looking army.

Those looted vehicles are awesome !


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol I'd fail copy+pasted the first chunk of the quiz, edited accordingly so now all of his answers are up


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought it was a little brief !


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats Grim! An excellent army and a worthy winner!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats Grimm! k:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks guys> It's nice to know that people are lookign at my army, i've not had much feedback on my plog or showcase lately and was considering not updating them any more but now i know people are still looking at them i'll make sure to keep them up to date.
:victory:k:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats! Lovely stuff! It looks like the Green Skins have served you well!


----------

